# 9 People Go To A D&D Meet-Up



## Ugunti (Oct 10, 2013)

Type 1 - Will not play until they know ALL of the rules, and has read all of the Race and Class overviews, will probably play something simple like a human/dwarf fighter. "Are you sure this weapon is the best that I can afford?"

Type 2 - Will play Healer or Support character. Really cares for the NPCs "I want to help the townsfolk before we go on the adventure."

Type 3 - Will play Rogues, Thieves, underhanded Fighters. They follow the Rule of Cool "Can I roll to seduce?"

Type 4 - Will play Bards. Almost always Elves. Wants to Roleplay not fight. "Hail Lord Felsnap, Is there anything me and mine can do for ye?"

Type 5 - Alchemists, Interrogators, and Wizards. "Yes, I can throw 64 fireballs a day. It's right here in the rules."

Type 6 - Will play as whatever class or race the others need. "Sure, I'll loan half of my money to you so that you can buy a catapult..... *under breath* I hate you all."

Type 7 - These guys just want to have fun. Will probably play a monk, or something ridiculous. "I want to try to climb the temple like Assassin's Creed!"

Type 8 - Power Gamers, will stack ALL of their points into 3 attributes and use the 3 attributes to destroy every situation. "When I swing my sword I get a D20+500 and every time I roll 2 points above the enemy's AC I get to attack again. MWAHAHAHA!!!"

Type 9 - Is the DM. Wants the players to get along. "8 stop antagonizing 4." "3 stop making 2 feel uncomfortable." "7 be quiet it is not your turn."

What's that? You completely disagree with me? That's great! Post what you think this chart should look like below. =)


----------



## HellCat (Jan 17, 2013)

Switch 3 with 6. 

and 3 would charge 25 percent interest on that money loan and set up as a peddler or gun for hire. 

6 is the sneaky psycho type. Seriously read the forum. 

The rest was well done. Though 2 is very power seductive too. 

this is my favorite
*​*
Type 9 - Is the DM. Wants the players to get along. "8 stop antagonizing 4." "3 stop making 2 feel uncomfortable." "7 be quiet it is not your turn."


----------



## Ugunti (Oct 10, 2013)

LeoCat said:


> Switch 3 with 6.
> 
> and 3 would charge 25 percent interest on that money loan and set up as a peddler or gun for hire.
> 
> ...


I definitely agree with you, but I have seen 6s sacrifice a lot to their friends and family. I will change the 6 though and tell me what you think. =)

I'm still learning enneagram, if you would be willing to post a chart "like" mine that would be more in-depth I would be extremely grateful.


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

I'm a type 9 and I DM 99% of the time. I've been running games for about 10 years now.

We 9's are the best DMs!


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

Hmm... in that list I'd be a 2. 

Of course, I'm an ESFJ type 9, so....... yeah


lol


-ZDD


----------



## Father of Dragons (May 7, 2012)

I could see some nines acting like the six description you wrote. Seems like it would suit phobic sixes moreso than CPs though? I haven't played D+D but I think I personally would play more like the seven description you wrote out... In a lot of social games and board games I will just find some kind of novel thing and make a personal quest out of it. I rarely feel too competitive with my close friends so I prefer to just mess around. 

I could see the one wanting to be the DM as well, though (assuming that the DM is kind of like the referee.)


----------



## Ugunti (Oct 10, 2013)

Father of Dragons said:


> I could see some nines acting like the six description you wrote. Seems like it would suit phobic sixes moreso than CPs though? I haven't played D+D but I think I personally would play more like the seven description you wrote out... In a lot of social games and board games I will just find some kind of novel thing and make a personal quest out of it. I rarely feel too competitive with my close friends so I prefer to just mess around.
> 
> I could see the one wanting to be the DM as well, though (assuming that the DM is kind of like the referee.)


I can see a 1 being the DM.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I am a 5. I like the Rogue/Bard classes, or the Fighter/Magic user class.


----------



## Dalton (Jun 10, 2013)

I've only played once, which was intentionally designed as a learn-as-you-go game, because only the DM had experience. Yes, I chose the human.  It was less difficult to imagine myself as a human. I keep it straightforward until I've found my way around the game. I want to make RPGs as psychologically real as possible, so I can partially relate to the type 4 line as well, although I'm not one for donning an accent. Accents take away from the seriousness. I could not be DM unless we got really intense. I would require everybody to be invested as much as myself. I wouldn't lead a game where somebody doesn't take the game seriously, because it's not worth the inevitable frustration and impatience. I can also *slightly* relate to the type 3 (now you're saying it's more 6?), if we start with the intention of a not-so-serious game. 

And go figure -- 146 iz mah tritype. I might lean toward the 2, but I'm not at all 2-ish. The intensity of the game mixing with my strong morality only drives me to act as I would if it was real, and helping people who actually need it is something I just do. I guess that's my secondary social instinct coming out to play.


----------



## DemonAbyss10 (Oct 28, 2010)

Am a 594, tend to play cleric. My group usually plays 2nd edition, and because of how broken melee combat is, 99% of the time the majority of the group rolls fighters/rangers/paladins. I wind up as cleric the majority of the time but not the healing sort. Buffs are much more effective for party survival and I usually build/play it as a warpriest. People usually do not touch clerics usually because they used to play MMOs in which the majority of the time they are squishy, oftentimes worse than wizards. In d&d, if built right, they can be the ultimate tank, or turn your whole party into a bunch of ultimate tanks which pisses of my DM pretty bad sometimes.


Next character I am thinking of rolling a dwarven battlerager, kind of like Thibbledorf Pwent from the forgotten realms novels.


----------



## IncoherentBabbler (Oct 21, 2013)

From that first list, my D&D tritype would be 357, in some order. After LeoCat's suggestions, which make sense to me, my D&D tritype falls apart and I become a head-heavy monstrosity (567).


----------

